# Essentials on Shaving Pets During Summer



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

The heat is on! 
And people are exploring ways to cool and somehow reduce the heat around. Most will head off to the beach to cool down, others would strip off into less clothes and body coverings and enjoyed showing off their skin for a tone. While some enjoy trimming off hair on their heads and go bald and blunt. People will do whatever they wish to do just to get some relief from the burning feeling of the summer heat. And since people are often times accompanied by their pets on getting some summer fun, the thought of shaving their furs and hairs can make them thought it would also be better for their pets to groom for summer, shave off and show some skin too. But hold onto that shavers and scissors tight! There are certain risks that you might just want to know about getting those hair that covers their body off them. Read on and be informed:
Double coats. Dogs and cats normally have double coats of hair and fur. This was their genetic design. These coats help them to cope with varied weather conditions. 
Regular grooming. For breeds with natural thick coats, regular grooming could help them cope and regulate varied temperatures.
No close skin shaved. Leaving some allowance of short hair on their body can help them still shield on the attacks of various skin diseases like sunburn, dirt and allergies. Get a professional pet hair groomer to do this task to avoid overly doing the clipping and avoid hurting your pets.
Careful with clippers. They not only have sharp edges but improper use could only lead to some unwanted accidents.
Regular coat brushing. Though many may thought brushing their pets’ coat was a way to groom them, brushing will keep their coats shiny and tangle free. Regular coat brushing is also a healthy way to massage their skin and keep their body and skin healthy and clean avoiding skin diseases brought about by dirty and embedded dust and dirt where bacteria could thrive. Coat brushing also keeps free flowing air easily into their body refreshing and cooling them leisurely.
Regular bathing. The best way to cool our pets during hot summer season was to have a daily regular bath. This will condition their body to withstand summer heats. Pools and swimming adventures are great deals to have relief from the summer heat.
Shaded place. Keep their special place in the house away from direct sunlight and heat.
Plenty of water to drink. Always check their water bowl and fill clean, fresh often.
Our pets, generally dogs and cats have a certain natural way on how to deal with varied weather conditions. They do not cool nor warmth the way we humans do. Shaving their furs and hairs do not basically improve temperature cooling down and in some instances can expose them to other health risks. Consulting and seeking the advice of your Vets would prove beneficial before trimming off their covers. We humans can cool off easily but not our pets. They will always be at our mercy for proper care in keeping them cool on hot summer days and warm on cold winter nights. 
***
Source


----------

